# How Reserve BMQ/Trades Training Compares to Regular BMQ/Trades Training



## Jack9367 (10 Jan 2014)

I am interested in joining a local reserve unit. I have read both on these forums and on other sites that reserve BMQ is 4 weeks long either full time during summer or on weekends. I also have read that the trades courses for something like infantry is 6, 7 weeks (or less). What I am wondering is, on the forces.ca website it says that reservists are trained the same as their regular counterparts. But the regular army does a 13 week bmq followed by BMQ-L (another month) and then onto trades qualifications which can take many months. To me it does not look like reserves are trained as well as or to the same extent as the regular force. Also, on the forces.ca website it says that reserve Combat Engineer does a total of 22 weeks trade training while I have heard that its more like 6 weeks for reserve. I am wondering how the reserve trains to meet regular force level of training in such short periods and with the same qualifications. Please help me understand this, it would be much appreciated.


----------



## The_Falcon (10 Jan 2014)

I locked this because there are literally dozens of threads located in various areas of this vast forum, and this particular topic always leads to a dogpile, and researching the information is infinitely more useful, then simply being handed the answers. You have 4 options 1) manually comb through the various threads, forums, sub-forums. 2) use the search function. 3)use google with "site:forums.milnet.ca" in front of your search terms. 4)call or physically go down to a recruiting centre.

Hatchet Man
Milnet.ca Staff


----------

